# Urban Legends



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm a fan of the first two Urban Legends movies. Not the scariest movies, but I thought they were pretty creative and creepy, and kept me entertained throughout. 

I recently saw the 3rd movie to the trilogy, Urban Legends Bloddy Marry. I have to say that its not as good as the first two. Both the first two had a few scenes that did make you jump, however I didn't really jump much this time. I did like the plot, however at the end it does get a bit confusing as to the killer's motive. Also at the end, is the worste showing of special effects that I have seen in a while. But other than that, it was a pretty good movie. There were some good scenes that I may use for props. And I it did do a good job of keeping you guessing at the end, as to who the killer was. 

So overall, I'd give the movie a 7 out of 10. Please give your opinion on any of the Urban Legends movies. Anyone else seen the new one?

Mike


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I think Bloody Mary was a straight-to-video film so that would be your answer right there as to why it wasn't as good as the first two movies.

I watched Urban Legend (there is absolutely no S after the d in Legend on that film, everybody gets it wrong and it drives me NUTS!) recently and I still like it. It's a very good film for what it is. It's a movie with only TV stars in it and their mostly unknown, Joshua Jackson was the biggest star and that film was only released after Dawson's Creek being on the air for maybe 3 months. The budget was only that generous after Scream and I Know What You Did Last Summer were big box office hits. It was churned out by Columbia, fairly quickly, to be an appetizer for the IKWYDLS sequel, I Still Know What You Did Last Summer. The shooting schedule was like 4 weeks, which means it was rushed (certainly more than Scream, which was made by Miramax and they have a reputation for making films quite leisurely). And there were people they brought in who could only work for a few days and then had to hightail it. And I would say, until the ending really, they have a very satisfying film.

You get the point of the humor, and there are some pretty funny moments. The lead actress is very unconventional and is cast to be very sophisticated and smart and not just the token pretty, popular girl with big boobs who smiles a lot. ***(*SPOILERS FOR THE REST OF THIS PARAGRAPH*)*** And the killer is fairly unconventional too. Because the killer in this movie IS the token pretty girl who smiles a lot and has perky boobs, if not also big. And so even though her big crazy breakdown scene is kind of fall-apart in the sense that it doesn't matter why she does it, she just did it, there's a kind of shock value to who-did-it. I mean, it's still impossible to guess why, even if you guessed who. The movie would play with why she did it in this scene, which could have been really amazing if it weren't so tight and multi-climaxing. There are traces of her doing it just because she's sick and likes killing people, and then they show us that she might have done it for revenge. Of course in the end, we're thinking both. She killed her first victim for revenge, and the rest were for fun. My point though is that, until the end which is probably too manic to work out, the movie works because it's not too serious or too silly.

I saw a few bits of the sequel on TV but it was UPN and that channel comes in very poorly on my cable thing.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I only saw the first one. The lead actress drove me nuts. I thought she was just awful.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Her name was Alicia Witt. She played Zoey on Cybill the sitcom about a struggling middle-aged actress and her daughter, and a ton of other people which is part of the plot. Her main thing was slightly edgy independent films like Four Rooms, Citizen Ruth, Bongwater, and John Waters' Cecil B. Demented, as well as being known for having made multiple appearences on the talk show, Politically Incorrect. I don't know why she drove you nuts but I found her to be very refreshing.


----------

